
The most famous loop: the Carnot Cycle - jger15
https://alexdanco.com/2020/06/19/the-most-famous-loop/
======
0x402DF854
This is a false historical analogy wrongly applied to a vague case of
"business loops". Neither Carnot nor Clausius defined entropy as "disorder",
they defined it as a coordinate of thermal interaction since it became clear
that temperature isn't a coordinate, but instead a potential. The
"disorderliness" character of entropy as a thermodynamic parameter came later.

Anyone who uses entropy interchangeably with "disorder", "chaos", etc. might
be interested in reading this:
[https://aapt.scitation.org/doi/10.1119/1.5126822](https://aapt.scitation.org/doi/10.1119/1.5126822)

The term "disorder" is defined much less rigorously then "entropy".

> The second insight in here is that if you allow the ebb and flow of
> disorder, your loop can pass between high and low potential energy states a
> lot more efficiently.

Regarding these ideas of letting "chaos-entropy" prevail in your business for
short period of times only to bring it back to order and use the effects of
"potential energy variations" to get higher outputs... Sounds like an excerpt
from a poorly written pseudo-management textbook purchased for $19.99 at an
airport kiosk.

~~~
tedk-42
Without reading your article, isn't it fair to say entropy is a measurement of
disorder in a system?

Higher disorder equals higher entropy. So you can kind of see how it's fair to
use the terms interchangeably

~~~
GuiA
No, just read the article dude.

------
IfOnlyYouKnew
Just off the bat I can’t help but think the citric acid cycle is probably more
famous?

(Just checked google, and it has 55,000,000 results for the former, and only
3,000,000 for „Carnot cycle)

~~~
eesmith
"Citric acid cycle" (and Krebs cycle) is much more common than "solar cycle"
(which was my second guess), which in turn is more common than Carnot cycle,
in a Google n-gram search:

[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=Carnot+cycle%2...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=Carnot+cycle%2Ccitric+acid+cycle%2Csolar+cycle%2CKrebs+cycle%2CKrebs+cycle%2Bcitric+acid+cycle&case_insensitive=on&year_start=1800&year_end=2008&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t4%3B%2CCarnot%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%2Cs0%3B%3BCarnot%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BCarnot%20Cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BCARNOT%20CYCLE%3B%2Cc0%3B.t4%3B%2Ccitric%20acid%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%2Cs0%3B%3Bcitric%20acid%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BCitric%20acid%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BCitric%20Acid%20Cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BCITRIC%20ACID%20CYCLE%3B%2Cc0%3B.t4%3B%2Csolar%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%2Cs0%3B%3Bsolar%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BSolar%20Cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BSolar%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BSOLAR%20CYCLE%3B%2Cc0%3B.t4%3B%2CKrebs%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%2Cs0%3B%3BKrebs%20cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BKrebs%20Cycle%3B%2Cc0%3B%3BKREBS%20CYCLE%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2C%28Krebs%20cycle%20%2B%20citric%20acid%20cycle%29%3B%2Cc0)

------
a_d
Scientism is rampant in business thinking — especially physics envy.

